# My loss inspired me to honor my GSD



## thedogmothernj (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello all. I lost my German Shepherd Ares to his battle with Degenerative Myelopathy on May 10th, 2019. It has been impossibly hard. 

Prior to Ares' passing in May, I bought a domain for people to share their dogs' stories on. I felt I didn't have an adequate place to grieve my dog and there are so many people who don't understand just how hard it is to lose a dog. I started building my site on July 10th (exactly 2 months from when Ares passed), so please note that it is in its infancy but I would be honored if any of you would share your stories of dogs you've lost on there so I can have content aside from Ares. I included a helpful reading section (very hard to write) for some of those things that have to be done but feel impossible to do. The website is called Dog Obituary – I haven’t posted 3 times so I can’t link right to it but it is a dot com. Please check it out – it’s free and intended to honor our lost dogs.


----------

